
The PewDiePie printer hack - seapunk
https://threader.app/thread/1068714506770149376
======
abledon
Is this guys identity protected? Could the government / police demand twitter
give the IP address of where he logged into his twitter account from. He
probably use a VPN? Seems like a risky thing to post.

